# Other Pets > Horses >  My trouble makers!

## shescountry89

Figured this forum is getting slow, so here are pictures of my 5 boys!

This would be Dan, he's a very gentle and easy ride Quarterhorse.


This is Indy, our buckskin Quarterhorse.


This is Chance, he's Indys yearling son. Thoroughbred X QH cross.


This is Iggnozio, our pain in the butt Paso Fino.


Last but not least, Teiko, is our old Quarterhorse X Arabian. He's 26.


We used to have 12 horses, now we are down to 5. Here are some other pictures of our old boys.

Jake, he's a blue roan draft X tennessee walking horse Cross. 


Pal, my first horse. He's a palomino QH. RIP 11.23.09  :Sad:  He was 30 years old.

----------


## NYDragon

Very cute horsies!  I love the draft/walker cross.  I like big solid horses, and I like gaited horses  :Smile:   Your Paso is cute too!  Looks like a trouble-maker

----------


## shescountry89

Hey, thank you  :Smile:  Yeah the draft cross is absolutely awesome. He was the biggest sweetheart. The paso fino is gaited, as well. Oh, he is definatly a stubborn lil man.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oooo beautiful horses!!! That bay quarter is just plan sexy! He's such a beautiful boy, I absolutely love his face! 

We down graded too, from 5 to 3, I couldn't imagine going from 12 to 5!!!  :Surprised:

----------


## shescountry89

> Oooo beautiful horses!!! That bay quarter is just plan sexy! He's such a beautiful boy, I absolutely love his face! 
> 
> We down graded too, from 5 to 3, I couldn't imagine going from 12 to 5!!!


Thank you! He is quite the stud muffin  :Smile:  That's awesome, and yeah it's weird from having so many and down to 5.

----------


## joepythons

Teiko looks like a young one still  :Surprised: .Nice looking horses  :Good Job:

----------


## shescountry89

> Teiko looks like a young one still .Nice looking horses


I know!!! lol We have some old horses that look absolutely great. Very healthy!

Thank you!  :Cool:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Man I looove horses.  You're just too lucky!  I've dreamed of having my own since I was little.

I couldn't see myself keeping one of these beauties while keeping so many snakes.  Hopefully someday though, horses are still one of my fave animals.  You have beautiful horses by the way, they are just awesome!

----------


## shescountry89

> Man I looove horses.  You're just too lucky!  I've dreamed of having my own since I was little.
> 
> I couldn't see myself keeping one of these beauties while keeping so many snakes.  Hopefully someday though, horses are still one of my fave animals.  You have beautiful horses by the way, they are just awesome!


*Thanks! Trust me, they are a lot of work. Haha. Expensive too, myself & my mom have our issues being able to take care of them all but we manage pretty well. We take care of our animals better than ourselves sometimes.*

----------


## Boanerges

I don't know much about horse's but I can appreciate their beauty and you got some beauties Laura  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## shescountry89

> I don't know much about horse's but I can appreciate their beauty and you got some beauties Laura


Aww haha, well thank you I appreciate it. Had horses my entire life, don't think I could live without having them  :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

Awesome horses! They look happy, healthy, and perfect. My condolences for your older QH that passed.

----------


## shescountry89

> Awesome horses! They look happy, healthy, and perfect. My condolences for your older QH that passed.


Thanks, it was incredibly hard. I was at work when my mom called and said she was going to put him down, that day was the only day my vet was free and I got SOOOOOOOO pissed off because the vet was there and I made them wait til I got off work. I would have cut off heads if they had done it while I wasn't there. He was absolutely amazing, we burried him in our yard actually.

Let me tell you, that was a big hole to dig up and fill in. Not a fun task, I pretty much balled the entire time  :Sad:

----------


## Ginevive

> Thanks, it was incredibly hard. I was at work when my mom called and said she was going to put him down, that day was the only day my vet was free and I got SOOOOOOOO pissed off because the vet was there and I made them wait til I got off work. I would have cut off heads if they had done it while I wasn't there. He was absolutely amazing, we burried him in our yard actually.
> 
> Let me tell you, that was a big hole to dig up and fill in. Not a fun task, I pretty much balled the entire time


Aww.  :Sad:  I am glad that you were able to be with him in his final moments. My friend has some older mares; she lost one a few years ago, and I even cried.

----------

